# HypoThyroidism and natural supplements...



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

At the age of 28, my mom as diagnosed with hyper-thyroidism (and graves disease). They started her out on 0.25 and then slowly to 0.125 (in 97') and then did blood and she was then diagnosed with hypo in less then a yr. She never had any thyroid symptoms just the Army dr. felt a large goiter and what they got from blood work. (Which thinking back, she now thinks the goiter was because she as so thin at the time...5'6 and 120lbs, after 3 children.) She is now 38 and otherwise healthy except she has to take the synthroid filled with dyes and hormone that ain't so healthy for your body. 

I have been doing a lot of research and right now she is taking some extra supplements and a thyroid formula (NSI) (no more synthroid). I would like testimonies of others who have done this and would like to know what you are doing differently. 

Thanks Jessica


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

AtHomeDaughter said:


> I have been doing a lot of research and right now she is taking some extra supplements and a thyroid formula (NSI) (no more synthroid).
> 
> Thanks Jessica


Are you saying she was able to come off synthroid due to these suppliments and the thyroid formula? Or that she just quit taking it? I'd be interested in hearing more on this. My wife takes synthroid.

She has mentioned that when she was younger she used to take a juniper berry/yarrow mixture and it helped her thyroid. Unfortunately, juniper berries are hard to get where we are without trespassing or paying an arm and a leg.

Also, your mother became overweight right? You said she very thin but later had to go on synthroid. Did she become overweight or did the doctors put her on it for the goiter and then she just never came off?


----------



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

Dahc said:


> Are you saying she was able to come off synthroid due to these suppliments and the thyroid formula? Or that she just quit taking it? I'd be interested in hearing more on this. My wife takes synthroid.
> 
> She has mentioned that when she was younger she used to take a juniper berry/yarrow mixture and it helped her thyroid. Unfortunately, juniper berries are hard to get where we are without trespassing or paying an arm and a leg.
> 
> Also, your mother became overweight right? You said she very thin but later had to go on synthroid. Did she become overweight or did the doctors put her on it for the goiter and then she just never came off?


 My mom just (within the last week) stopped taking snythyroid and does not wish to go back on. We are trying to treat her thyroid naturally using the supplements and we are going to see how it goes. We eat really health-fully (lots of veggies, watch what is on food lables...steering clear of MSG, hydrogenated oils, mono and di glycerides, bleached flours, bleach sugar, etc. etc. etc....practically we eat no proccessed foods that aren't natural or organic).She has been taking Rainbow Light Women's once a day Prenatal (she isn't preg. but would love to be , NSI Thyroid formula, PB8 acidophilus and we are going to get Vit. E soon (800IU). We 

No, my mom wasn't and isn't overweight. She is healthy and within the normal ranges according to charts for her height now. She maintains the same weight and doesn't lose any pounds even with a summer full of yard work and gardening. (that is typical with the synthroid, it keeps you at the same lbs and you don't lose or you gain a lot of lbs and can't lose.)
She was too thin at the time that she was diagnosed with the thyroid stuff. She never had any hypo-hyper thyroid symptoms UNTIL she was put on the meds. She now has foggy-brain, tired easily (but she works thru it), etc.

I have found these sites really helpful. 

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/

www.vitacost.com (for supplements...they also have dried juniper capsules for cheap...the vitamins found at GNC, walmart, etc. etc. are usaully not worth the $$ because they are junky...the ones we find here are of goodly value and brand  )

Also just reading medical type books from the library about how the thyroid works (the whys and hows). 

Hope this helps. 

I will keep everyone updated on how my mom's natural supplements work for her.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Whatever she does, she must avoid any treatment which involves iodine! Even though her thyroid has been controlled, iodine will have disastrous consequences for her. It will destroy her thyroid gland altogether. This may already have happened, since she's now Hashimotos' rather than Graves'. (low rather than high production of thyroxine, which means she should be taking daily doses of it now.) 

She should avoid using Lemon Balm, which acts on the thyroid gland. It is sometimes used to treat thyroid disease, but it's not something you should muck around with at home.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have hypo-thyroidism and have had for years. Just finally got it diagnosed by my new Dr. They started me on Synthroid as well. That did not go well. I now take the generic of Amour which is dried pig thyroid. No dyes. I like it much better than Synthroid and feel better to! 

Carrie in SD


----------

